Ask HN: What is something someone said that really changed your way of thinking? - sabbasb
======
kirankn
Don't remember who said this but here it is anyway. We always seem to put
great thinking and efforts into time management. We schedule a bunch of things
and try to track them to completion. However, what I have come to realize that
it always is not a time management problem but a PRIORITY management one. If
you consider a task more important than others, you'd find the time to do it.
If you consider a person more important than others, you'd do what's required
to keep that person happy.

------
geoffbrown2014
About 10 years ago while researching market trading ideas, I stumbled across a
1960's transcript of testimony to a congressional hearing by a long time NYSE
market maker. While the tone of the entire testimony was mind blowing in its
honesty about the actual market making processes, especially given the era, a
single quote really changed the way I think. The quote from the trader was
simple enough; the price is used as a worm. But coupled with the entirety of
the testimony regarding stock and flow management it changed my world view
especially the fractal nature of the price action and the fact that left
unchecked I am basically biologically programmed to respond to price movement.
I was literally walking around for weeks mumbling that the price is a worm. I
have been unable to find the transcripts again. I compare these old time
market makers to today's supposed liquidity providers and can't help but
think, those old timers were heros compared to todays laser riding quant
jockeys.

------
ddorian43
Look into Firas Zahabi:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowunaGcly8&list=PLDOLullo_N...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aowunaGcly8&list=PLDOLullo_N4mA0CPKaR-
niU67RULDbvfO)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7H-WsRVQzY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7H-WsRVQzY)

------
KRuchan
Read in a book: "If you spoke to your friends like you speak to yourself,
would anyone ever want to be your friend?" ("Living with a heart wide open").
The line instantly changed my self-talk from negative and dystopian to
compassionate and constructive i.e. things like scolding myself when I missed
a freeway exit while driving. Turns out my case is not uncommon - most people
call themselves stupid 8-10 times a day.

------
emmasz
A Henry Miller quote: "Maybe all one can do is hope to end up with the right
regrets" \- I find that very therapeutic.

------
partisan
I was told, "You are not responsible for the happiness of others". It sounds
like a selfish thing unless you are the type of person who feels responsible
for the happiness of others. It changed my perspective and has made me happier
by freeing me from the crushing responsibility I was putting upon myself.

------
askafriend
Slowing down to simply observe my thoughts instead of "owning" them right away
and acting on them.

Some people practice this by meditation. I too, meditate sometimes, but I just
try to be mindful in general.

